
Show HN: Introducing pppulp - taitems
http://www.pppulp.com
======
toast76
Nice.

Some feedback: I had some problems with the auto-complete on the front page
search. I typed and hit enter expecting to go to a search results page, but
instead it must've selected the top result in the autocomplete and took me to
that page instead.

When i got to a results page (Jasper Fforde in this case) and selected one of
the books it too me to a "finding prices" page, but the page title is Page Not
Found. Back button didn't seem to work after getting there either... had to
manually go back to search results

The search results page didn't seem to be in any particular order. Again,
looking at Jasper Fforde, was hard to know if there is a new book available
here especially as there are a couple of different series he's written.

When i did find a book, was surprised there was only a listing from book
depository, and then a message saying "oops ebay error". No amazon?

In all it's a nice interface/app, but I'm not entirely sure why I wouldn't
just use goodreads (which you seem to be leveraging anyway).

Happy to have a chat if you want to catch up at some point, it's been a while
:)

~~~
taitems
Thanks for the feedback!

We're at the mercy of some pretty bad APIs.

\- The autocomplete API is powered by Google Books, which returns some pretty
iffy results at times. It's also rate limited, but not as bad as the others

\- Goodreads API doesn't support auto complete and has no plans to. I guess
it's too chatty.

\- Ebay ISBN search only works for some books. There's no clear indication as
to what will and what won't return a result list. Here's an example bug raised
in 2012 with no action.
[https://forums.developer.ebay.com/questions/1079/finditemsby...](https://forums.developer.ebay.com/questions/1079/finditemsbyproduct-
only-works-with-some-ean.html)

EDIT: Re: Amazon, I turned it off for AU given they don't _really_ ship here.
If it's desired, I can turn it back on.

------
taitems
Hey guys, creator of pppulp here. After helping a lot of friends and clients
to success with their startups I figured it was about time I had a turn.
pppulp is an Angular + Node + Heroku stack, and my first big undertaking as a
full stack dev/designer.

Following the launching adage, there are plenty of parts I'm embarrassed by.
Hopefully getting your feedback can inspire me to keep building on this
further as there are some great new features and integrations I'm looking to
add.

